# Vapour barrier in balloon framing



## matt1989 (Oct 13, 2014)

I have an old un-insulated balloon framed house built in the 1920's in southern ontario. the exterior is wood siding under vinyl siding with the old black paper house wrap sheated with barn boards. I tore the lathe and plaster off to insulate the exterior walls, strapped it out to 2x6 and installed roxul all around. Now I'm at the vapour barrier stage and am wondering since the studs run floor to the roof, when I attach the vapour barrier how should I attach it at the ceiling where the next floor is to minimize air transfer? Should I attach it to the outside wall or should I attach it to the floor joists and the upstairs floor?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Pull it back out, you missed an important step.
You needed to add fire blocking before insulation.
Fire blocking is nothing more then adding solid wood at the top and bottom of the walls and using high heat expanding foam to seal any cracks or where wires or plumbing was run.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Gotta block it out, air seal, and then vapor barrier it.


----------

